# my 2nd website....



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I have my first website which was done by a friend and lacks Seo and results....id like to have footbridge totally over haul it into a commercial/industrial only site.....the price is good and the results are good obviously I know this because my other site which is by them performs very well and blows My local competition away....

My question is really how well do you computer/seo guys think a second site will perform ? The url has been around longer then my newly built fb site which is only a year or so old......im trying to figure out how urgent it is to have it switched and fixed? 

Plus I also want to do a roofing site with fb...but painting is main means of business. .....

I know I need to change addresses and phones numbers....which I can do....I just forgot about till now....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I know this isn't the answer to your question, but I was wondering why you need two sites? Don't they compete against each other?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I know this isn't the answer to your question, but I was wondering why you need two sites? Don't they compete against each other?


 
more is better
go big or go home :whistling2:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm failing to see the point of a second site. Just get rid of it and improve the commercial / industrial section of your current site. 

Having FB build you a roofing site sounds like money better spent.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Im not sure...but I know a big roofing company here who claims "exterior improvements" but main source is roofing...they also have a windows only site....

And the same web company made two site for some midwicket/asphalt guys....the company who made these pages are the absolute best ive seen


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm agreeing with you, a separate roofing website would be beneficial. I just don't understand why you'd want another painting site dedicated to commercial when you can have everything in your current painting website. 

I guess it wouldn't hurt but I don't see enough advantages to invest the time and money into it. Footbridge won't be able to get a your commercial site to organically rank nationally so why bother? I'd just improve and grow the commercial section of your current site.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm agreeing with you, a separate roofing website would be beneficial. I just don't understand why you'd want another painting site dedicated to commercial when you can have everything in your current painting website.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't hurt but I don't see enough advantages to invest the time and money into it. Footbridge won't be able to get a your commercial site to organically rank nationally so why bother? I'd just improve and grow the commercial section of your current site.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Well...one idea is....that I may be able convince foot bridge to give me a new territory where the painter there doesnt do commercial.....and I can rank in a new 10 cities....


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

One thing about having 2 sites is you can use different key words on each site. But if your just unsatisfied with your search results there are some easy things you can do to increase your traffic.

In my opinion the best way to rank on search engines is having backlinks to your pages. If you make a second site be sure to link them together. I think you can put your painting site link in your signature here. Do that where ever you can without being a spammer. The more places linking to your site, the more relevant it is to search engines.

The other thing is new content on your page. I recommend adding a blog or something and write about what your company is doing every few weeks. Google spiders and bing bots look for fresh content. Sites that never change appear as abandoned sites and end up going down in rank.

Anyway sorry if I got off topic from your question. I love making websites so I tend to ramble when talking about them.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Well...one idea is....that I may be able convince foot bridge to give me a new territory where the painter there doesnt do commercial.....and I can rank in a new 10 cities....


Ah ok, now that makes some more sense. Go for it if they'll let you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Im looking to start blogging consistently. ..and the guy next to me at this home show does video marketing ....so were looking at adding a monthly video to my web site....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

2 sites will kill your over all ranking and actually bring down your original site. Don't do it!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> 2 sites will kill your over all ranking and actually bring down your original site. Don't do it!


Ived had two sites for over a year now already....I just want to overhaul one of them.....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope it works well for you. Everyone I have ever talked to says that is a no no. Google doesn't like that


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was going to do another 1 for our floor coatings


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I hope it works well for you. Everyone I have ever talked to says that is a no no. Google doesn't like that


 
google does not like any damn thing


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dividing limited resources between two sites is pretty self defeating imo.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Dividing limited resources between two sites is pretty self defeating imo.


You forgot about the roofing....lol...


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

aaron61 said:


> I hope it works well for you. Everyone I have ever talked to says that is a no no. Google doesn't like that


Thats only true if the content is the same. If the sites both have unique content that will be fine


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

As an alternative, if you have a specialty website that ranks well for certain keywords, you could rebuild that page on your main website then do a permanent redirect to that page. You will retain your SEO from the other URL if you do it correctly. Footbridge should now how to do that for you. Google would most likely not bother you if you don't have duplicate content, but.. one of your competitors could report you and Google will sandbox that site/page and you'll play hell getting back into the listings. 

Maintaining and paying for two sites is not necessary. Keep in mind, if you are leasing a URL from Footbridge, you do not own it and will be locked to them forever. That's a no-no to me.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> As an alternative, if you have a specialty website that ranks well for certain keywords, you could rebuild that page on your main website then do a permanent redirect to that page. You will retain your SEO from the other URL if you do it correctly. Footbridge should now how to do that for you. Google would most likely not bother you if you don't have duplicate content, but.. one of your competitors could report you and Google will sandbox that site/page and you'll play hell getting back into the listings.
> 
> Maintaining and paying for two sites is not necessary. Keep in mind, if you are leasing a URL from Footbridge, you do not own it and will be locked to them forever. That's a no-no to me.


Well.....it does kinda suck be locked in but its worth it and I have no complaints. ...

Any sites you have them do after the first one is a flat one time fee and its yours.....

But they still have the #1 site locked like you said...but $150/month for the content and site/leads is a deal.....probably most best return dollar for dollar..


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Keep in mind, if you are leasing a URL from Footbridge, you do not own it and will be locked to them forever.


This is not true.
I had no problems taking ownership of my URL.
FB was very responsive and professional throughout the process.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

They would probably drive away business if word got out they operated like that


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

dan-o said:


> This is not true.
> I had no problems taking ownership of my URL.
> FB was very responsive and professional throughout the process.


Good to know


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

dan-o said:


> This is not true.
> I had no problems taking ownership of my URL.
> FB was very responsive and professional throughout the process.


That is good to hear. It's not unethical or immoral in any way if they did retain ownership as long as they are upfront about it and/or how long you have to fulfill your contract to get the URL?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> They would probably drive away business if word got out they operated like that



Not necessarily, Aaron. That is a standard business practice for pay by month services. What if someone had them design a site, did SEO work building up the URL and then someone stopped paying after 3 months? That would be a loss for FB and a total win for the deadbeat company that hired them if they got the URL.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> That is good to hear. It's not unethical or immoral in any way if they did retain ownership as long as they are upfront about it and/or how long you have to fulfill your contract to get the URL?


Note I only wanted the actual URL and email addresses, the site layout/content didn't get transferred. It also wasn't something I wanted so no harm, no foul. :whistling2:


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> 2 sites will kill your over all ranking and actually bring down your original site. Don't do it!


This is not true. Two sites are going to be better than one any day of the week providing they are optimized and setup properly.

Search Engines don't rank websites... They rank webpages. The more pages you have the more opportunities you have to be found. There are many small businesses who employ the strategy of running multiple sites. It's called monopolizing search results and can be extremely effective.

When you signup with FB they will add you into their own directory network and that's pretty much the end of the road for your SEO unless YOU are proactive. Now that Google has devalued these types of links it's nowhere near as effective as it once was.

It doesn't take much real SEO effort for another business to pass you when they hookup with someone who knows what they are doing.

To my knowledge FB doesn't own the URL. They do however own your site, all the content and ALL the optimization pointing to your URL (private directory network).


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

carls said:


> ... and ALL the optimization pointing to your URL (private directory network).


ahh there's the rub.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> ahh there's the rub.


There are different major factors at play when optimizing a website.

#1. On Page SEO - This is what your designer does ON your website meta/content/images/url structure/etc...
#2. Off Page SEO - This is what your designer/SEO guys does for your domain/URL. trade specific directory submissions, citations, backlinks, Google+/Local etc...

If you are leasing a site then neither #1 nor #2 will really belong to you. You might have control over certain aspects of #2 such as FaceBook/Google+ profiles etc.. but your backlinks/citations/directory submissions you have probably no idea who/what/when/where is linking to you. *This is not good.*.

I believe FB does give the option to own the website outright, which is probably the best option for any contractor who's serious about building a web presence. This doesn't mean you own the listings in their directory though. If you cancel, they are supposed to disappear.

"Off-Page" SEO can be much harder to maintain "control" for the business owner depending on what's been done and who did it. In FB case they own their own directories and if they purge you from them your ranking will likely go along with it if you've relied 100% on their efforts. You cannot control that, but you can definitely come back from it.

There are many better quality backlinks and citations you can acquire on your own and then YOU control them and they can stay with your business URL.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nowhere better to get website and tech assistance than from a bunch of painters LOL


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

With some of the yahoos, and scam artists in the SEO business you could pick worse places to get advice.


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> Nowhere better to get website and tech assistance than from a bunch of painters LOL


My point of view doesn't come from a painting background.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think multiple sites is a good idea. Sometimes one is down, always good to have a spare.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

So I made my decision. ...fb will let me pick any zip codes I want......should be good alot of good areas with alot of commercial repaint type of work.....

.the whole two website debate is because you shouldn't have two websites with the same address and phone number...which I do and were going to fix....its weird tho...I just checked last night and both my sites rank on the first page for some search but there gunna fix it and help me get my locals fixed which has always been messed up....


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> .the whole two website debate is because you shouldn't have two websites with the same address and phone number...which I do and were going to fix....its weird tho


This might apply to your local maps listing in Google but it does not apply to organic search results.

In fact, if you changed your commercial division phone # you would be fine for local just using the same address with a different phone and web URL. 

There are MANY local businesses that share office locations/buildings with other businesses. You just need to send Google strong signals that the businesses are in fact... Different. A different phone number and different website URL are pretty strong signals. Good luck with it!


----------



## Young Master Painter (Jan 5, 2014)

12th man said:


> Thats only true if the content is the same. If the sites both have unique content that will be fine


I agree. Unique content is the ticket. I currently have three websites in the event that one fails, and they are all surfacing, sometimes stacked up, on the search engine pages. Gotta love that. :scooter:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Young Master Painter said:


> I agree. Unique content is the ticket. I currently have three websites in the event that one fails, and they are all surfacing, sometimes stacked up, on the search engine pages. Gotta love that. :scooter:


Sounds good to me...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

The commercial site is being designed and I just put in for the roofing site.....and im really excited one of my competitors retired this year and is going to sell me a bit of his stuff and refer all his work my way!! Could be huge...


----------

